# Samsung Laptop NP-RV411-A0EIN essential drivers



## faiz (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi !
My laptop NP-RV411-A0EIN, Win 7 32 bit
I have just changed the hard drive since the old one had some major issues. I had received the Samsung Recovery Disk which had the complete os Win 7 Home Basic. 
I put in a new WD 500 gb hdd , and successfully installed the Operating system. I had the following questions

1. Why did the Win 7install not ask me for a serial number, although it is present at the rear of the laptop.

2. In device manager i observe there are some items with a yellow exclamation mark, in other devices they are
a. Ethernet controller
b. network controller
c. Pci Simple Communications controller.

Since I had the os installed with all Samsung utilities on purchase, I did not bother about the essential drivers but now I realize that a lot of drivers need to installed. I do not have the essential drivers on cd,

3. This page has all the drivers, could you please tell me which are the essential and which i can leave ?http://www.samsung.com/in/support/model/NP-RV411-A0EIN-downloads

4. I am confused with the Wlan drivers, blue tooth, heci Can you please assist me here ?

5. Is there a complete set of drivers that I can download, rather than individually ?

When the laptop was fine, I realised that Samsung had installed a lot of their proprietory software, and they were quite resource hungry, so i would be grateful if you could tell me which I can eliminate !

thanks


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Double-click those yellowed entries in the Device Manager so you can open their properties window.

Click the "Details" tab and then select "Hardware Ids".

There should be one or strings with VEN_####&DEV_#### as part of it.

Advise what the 4 characters are that follow VEN_ and DEV_

Be careful not to make any typos.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## faiz (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks for replying flavalee !

Following are the details

Ethernet Controller

PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_C581144D&REV_06
PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_C581144D
PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&CC_0200

Network Controller

PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4727&SUBSYS_7179144F&REV_01
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4727&SUBSYS_7179144F
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4727&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4727&CC_0280

PCI Simple Communications Controller

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&SUBSYS_C581144D&REV_06
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&SUBSYS_C581144D
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&CC_078000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&CC_0780


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to the vendor codes and device codes that you submitted, your computer has these devices:



> VEN_10EC&DEV_8168


Realtek RTL8168E/RTL8111F/RTL8411 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Family Controller



> VEN_14E4&DEV_4727


Broadcom BCM5787M 802.11g Network Adapter



> VEN_8086&DEV_3B64


Intel Management Engine Interface

---------------------------------------------------------

The first 2 are for the wired and wireless devices. The last one may not be needed.

Have you installed the chipset driver yet? That one should be installed first before installing other drivers.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## faiz (Nov 20, 2001)

Hi !

Thanks for the help successfully installed the drivers and all exclamation marks gone. Yes I did install the chipset drivers first. These are the drivers I have installed
1..Chipset.
2. Lan.
3.Wlan Broadcom
4.HECI - Initially did not install, cause I was not aware what it did, then on a Dell page I found that this driver is for the PCI simple communications controller.
5.Sound 
6.Turbo Boost
7.VGA I was a little lost here, since I was trying to install the 32 bit version, when to my surprise my System recovery disk was a 64 bit. Win 7 home version.
8. HDMI this would not install !

Since I have an HDMI port is it essential that I should have a driver as well ? Does the HDMI driver enhance any video/ audio. 
There are some drivers like Intel rapid storage , touch pad , blue tooth are these essential, my touch pad is working and I do not use blue tooth.
Could you please check the software section of this page and let me know if anything is essential. I am sorry it does not let me paste the exact link
http://www.samsung.com/in/support/model/NP-RV411-A0EIN-downloads


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The touchpad will probably work fine without installing the software for it.

Most people don't use bluetooth, so don't worry about it if you don't need it.

I'm not sure about HDMI.

As long as the Device Manager doesn't show any yellowed *?* or *!* entries, you should be fine.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## faiz (Nov 20, 2001)

Thank you sir  You have been a great help .


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome. 

----------------------------------------------------------


----------

